# Favorites won't stick in guide



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I haven't seen this mentioned, and I think it started with the latest software for the VIP922 (S115). I have a set of favorite channels set up in the guide, where I have removed channels we never watch - mainly SD channels.

But with the last software update, every morning after the 3 AM update, the guide resets to "My Channels". That shows a bunch of channels we never watch and my wife says "why are all these channels we don't watch showing up in the guide?" I reset it to "Favorites" and it's good till 3 AM the next day.

Bug?


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

are you setting it to one of the generic names or the fixed ones? there are 3 guides that you can't change the other 3 or 4 you can change and rename they have no channels in them to start with so there is nothing to remove. I believe you are editing one of the fixed guides. I am at work so can't the exact names hopefully this makes sense to you.

there is also a stock option of my HD channels


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

l8er said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned, and I think it started with the latest software for the VIP922 (S115). I have a set of favorite channels set up in the guide, where I have removed channels we never watch - mainly SD channels.
> 
> But with the last software update, every morning after the 3 AM update, the guide resets to "My Channels". That shows a bunch of channels we never watch and my wife says "why are all these channels we don't watch showing up in the guide?" I reset it to "Favorites" and it's good till 3 AM the next day.
> 
> Bug?


I have been noticing this lately myself. Thought it was just momentary lack of brain function or my wife pressing buttons again.:lol:


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

> Thought it was just momentary lack of brain function or my wife pressing buttons again


That can happen, too.  And it didn't start until the last software update.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually... this is a minor bug that has been with the 922 as long as I can remember.

It's just really difficult to pin down because it doesn't happen all the time for all users.

For me... it happens maybe once a week with S115... but not every night.

When it used to happen every night, it was easy to call and say what it was doing... but the intermittent thing makes it hard to nail down.


----------

